# Local cable HDs through receiver?



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

I just found out I can get my local (Johnstown, PA) channels in HD through Atlantic BB cable.

Is there a way to view them through my 942 or the 622 after I upgrade?


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

LJR said:


> I just found out I can get my local (Johnstown, PA) channels in HD through Atlantic BB cable.
> 
> Is there a way to view them through my 942 or the 622 after I upgrade?


The 942 only supports OTA ATSC (digital) and NTSC (analog) broadcasts and not digital cable signals through the input.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

OTA is the only way to get your locals in HD for now with E* gear. I realize that due to the hilly terrain that may be an issue for you (I have family in Westmont, Summerhill, New Germany and Portage so I'm familliar with the challenges of OTA there).


----------

